# Can't stop thinking about my wife and her boyfriend



## Philly8 (Mar 16, 2010)

It's driving me totally insane.

All I can think of every 2 seconds is, "What are they doing right now? Is she kissing him? Are they having SEX?!?!?"

It's consuming my thoughts and I don't know how to deal with it. What can I do?

I WANT TO SCREAM AS LOUD AS I CAN "THAT'S* MY* WIFE DAMMIT!!!! *MY WIFE!!!* 

It rips my heart out knowing she is seeing someone right now when we are separated, knowing full well I'm trying my hardest to get her back. It makes me feel like im a doormat that is just being stomped on over and over and over.

I honestly deep down feel that she hasn't 100% given up on us, so that makes it even more hurtful and confusing.


----------



## momof6girls (Jan 11, 2010)

i am taking you are seperated... but still married. ok what was the reason (mainly) for the seperation did you/she cheat, to much fighting or money issues? 

i can't help but read you say she hasn't 100% given up on you's but she is dating... mmmm

how long were you married and any kids...?

ok now time... you are still married and just seperation (an in some states they don't even regonize legal serperation) so your still married if you are to be working towards getting back together than what the hell is she dating for? if it was a we need time apart and we can see other people than what the heck are you still married for?

sounds like you want it to work.... but for now if you are seperated then you need to get your mind off it (when you can) find something you like to do again find you, work out loose weight get a good tan.... fix a part of the house you been putting off... call her ask her for dinner date... remember why she loved you in the 1st place let that shine thru and do the talking for you...


----------



## Philly8 (Mar 16, 2010)

We were married in April 2007 and we have a 2 year old son.


----------



## WILLARD (Mar 11, 2010)

It's time to face the music. You are hurt, but I am sorry to tell you - getting her back will not be the answer. 

Unfortunately there is your son to think about, and this complicates things. Imagine she breaks up with her boyfriend (example: he does not like children) and comes back to you. Will she be back because of you...or because she needs a place to stay..until she can leave again in the future. 

I do not know the reason why she left...are you perhaps the reason (let's be honest here)...the murderer always shouts "victim".

This will always hang over your head...and eat you up from the inside. It will take a special kind of person to foregive and forget.

Best of luck.


----------



## strawberry (Jun 21, 2010)

talk to a divorce lawyer. she's 100% not into you anymore. try to get custody of your son. you seem to be a bit more stable.


----------

